# Here is what I want to build...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

The Aurora Clubman...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

How big does the table have to be? (I suppose I could count the pieces and do the math, but that's too much work...  )

hey, now that I'm looking at it... are there any 6" curves on that? and what are the curves at the end of the long leg of the table? look like 12s and 15s...

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey Rick, that Aurora Clubman track does use 12" and 15" curves....the track is also designed to take up an area that is 8' X 12' two 4' X 8' sheets of material in an "L" shape.



The layout I'm going to build is the "Scenic Hills 33"...... it uses:

28 - 15" Straights
8 - 9" Straights
8 - 6" Straights 
16 - 12" Radius 1/8 Turns
20 - 9" Radius 1/8 Turns
4 - 6" Radius 1/8 Turns


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

TX has it covered...
Two 8 x 4 tables in an "L" shape...
But I wonder if I can make it a 6 lane...
Hmmm.
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

my brother and I are trying the routed track Idea that was posted a while back. So far so Good and I'll post pics with our progress. it's a 4 x 16 foot modified oval using this type of construction. http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/WoodenTrack.html


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

If you're using Tyco track, the banked turns will be a problem. You'd have to use flat curves. Good news is that those guys have made the Tyco compatible 6" and 15" curves, so you could at least get what you need for that 6-lane track you want.

Orders are being taken at Jay's Race Place .

That little 3" piece at the will be a problem, too. If those curves touching that piece are 9 and 12" curves, you'll have to try 12 and 15" curves there to fill the gap.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey Scott, what radius (radii?) are the banks on Warren's track? I remember throwing Tjets thru that curve pretty well, but as I recall you really did have to kind of throw them... full tilt down that looooong straight, then lift for a split second and cross your fingers...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Warren has the 9" inner and 12" outer Aurora AF/X banked turns...
If I do a clubman (with Tomy track) I was going to delete the bank and replace it with flat track. It is just too much work to make Tomy banked turns smooth enough.
Scott


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> I've always liked the Clubman layout. To do a six laner you'd have to nix the banked sections. I'd actually enjoy the banked corners if someone would do 15" and larger versions. The 9" bank is totally annoying for non magnet cars.
> 
> If you go to six lanes without the bank you'll need a bigger table.


 Not necessarily, Brad Bowman does custom pieces you could get him to make a 6 lane bank to work with your AFX track 

Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks good Scott! Make sure you post the pix as you build. :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Scott, as far as making it a 6 lane there is no problem as long as you have the track. I have always stayed away from U and L shaped tables because of visibility issues.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

noddaz said:


> Warren has the 9" inner and 12" outer Aurora AF/X banked turns...
> If I do a clubman (with Tomy track) I was going to delete the bank and replace it with flat track. It is just too much work to make Tomy banked turns smooth enough.
> Scott


 Hey, does this all mean your addition is finished or getting close to it? :hat:

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Here's a tip for home/play tracks (as opposed to hard core race tracks with dedicated marshalls): consider placing the drivers stations along more than one edge of the track. If you're playing around with just one other person then having one person on each side of the table saves you a lot of walking around the track retrieving wayward cars.
> 
> On my L-shaped track I used the multiple drivers stations idea also to overcome the L-shaped limitation. I have redundant drivers stations, both inside and outside the L. For playing around I can do the tennis thing but for real racing or practice I can hookup on the long side and have a clear view of the whole track.


That's definately something I have planned to do on my table also......I'm going to wire at least two different driver's stations.....for self marshalling. :thumbsup:


----------

